# sparkplug gap



## knghtoftherndtbl (Jul 16, 2010)

anyone know what the standard gap size is for a 97 audi a4 quattro 2.8L? that is if there is a standard/recommended size? 

thanks


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

knghtoftherndtbl said:


> anyone know what the standard gap size is for a 97 audi a4 quattro 2.8L? that is if there is a standard/recommended size?
> 
> thanks


 It's .032" for AHAs and ATQs. Not sure about your AAH, but I can't think of a reason why it would be different.


----------



## knghtoftherndtbl (Jul 16, 2010)

thank you!


----------

